# Pregnant Postal Worker Goes Missing



## nysister (Oct 18, 2018)

https://abcnews.go.com/US/pregnant-postal-worker-missing-home-usps-offers-25k/story?id=58552151

The U.S. Postal Service is now getting involved in the search effort for one of their own.

*Kierra Coles, 27, disappeared after being seen on video two weeks ago outside her home. She has not been heard from since, authorities said. *

On Tuesday, the U.S. Postal Service Inspection Unit announced it was offering a $25,000 reward for help in her safe return.

*Coles is 3 months pregnant and has a boyfriend, officials said*.

_





Kierra Coles' father is passing out flyers hoping to find his missing daughter in Chicago. She hasn't been seen since Tuesday, Oct. 2, 2018.
The postal worker was last seen on surveillance video from outside her apartment in Chicago's South Side on Oct. 2. Police said she called out of work that morning saying she was sick, but was seen on the video wearing her uniform and her car was found outside her apartment.

Police said they are treating the case as a non-suspicious missing person._

Coles' mother, Karen Phillips, said it's possible she became overwhelmed by everything that was going on in her life. Phillips told Chicago ABC station WLS her daughter recently moved out of her home and into the apartment.

"Maybe something did happen where she was overcome with a lot, you know when you are pregnant you are emotional," she said. "I want to say she just went somewhere and didn't want to tell nobody and then she will just come home but I don't feel that."

_




A missing person's poster for Kierra Coles, who has not been seen in Chicago since Oct. 2, 2018.

The $25,000 offered by the USPS Inspection Unit is in addition to $3,500 offered by her postal union, WLS reported.

"Whoever it might be knows something," her father Joseph Coles told WLS. Joseph lives in Wisconsin, but has been in town for two weeks handing out flyers and said he "would not leave" before finding her.

"We're not going to sit idly by and we're not going to rest until we find our sister," Mack Julian, from the Letter Carrier's Union, said.

*Cole is 5-foot-4 and about 125 pounds with black hair and brown eyes.*
_


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 18, 2018)

PRAYING she is found SAFE!!!!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Oct 18, 2018)

> Coles’ family said she has a boyfriend, who’s the father of her unborn child, but they have been unable to contact him since she went missing, WMAQ-TV reported.


 https://newsone.com/3831847/kierra-coles-missing-chicago-postal-worker/

Of course.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 18, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> https://newsone.com/3831847/kierra-coles-missing-chicago-postal-worker/
> 
> Of course.


My first thought, too.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 18, 2018)

Her boyfriend probably has something to do with it. I pray that she's found unharmed.


----------



## janaq2003 (Oct 18, 2018)

Aww man... this is awful.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 18, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> https://newsone.com/3831847/kierra-coles-missing-chicago-postal-worker/
> 
> Of course.


Sad to say but that was my first thought.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2018)

Her and the boyfriend are both missing, so is the boyfriend’s family looking for him too?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 18, 2018)

The length of time...the missing boyfriend...this is not looking good, but I am still praying for a miracle


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 18, 2018)

Her mom and sister had this to say about the boyfriend:



> Karen also addressed the rumor that her boyfriend killed Kierra, she said, “I don’t think he was involved.” Her sister, Keshia Phillips, who was also in the studio said, “We’re not singling anybody out. We know he is going to be a suspect, but as far as people putting his mother, his kids — all that stuff up there — that’s just not right. We’re not asking nobody to do that, that’s not the type of help that we’re looking for.”


Link w/radio interview 

I think mom knows more than she’s saying. She was the first one to throw out the possibility that Kierra just ran away. Now she’s trying to take the focus off the boyfriend. This isn’t typical behavior for the mother of a missing daughter. If the boyfriend is not involved, then where is he? Him being involved doesn’t mean he’s killed her. Maybe they did just run off, but it’s strange for her mom to flat out say she doesn’t think he’s involved.

The mom and sister are also speaking about her in past tense in the interview. The whole interview was strange to me, but I can’t tell if it’s a low IQ situation or something more sinister.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 19, 2018)

Okay, I’ve been digging a bit more. It’s sounding like the boyfriend is NOT missing. He’s just not cooperating with the family. He is allegedly married or in another LTR. He may be a postal worker as well.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 19, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Okay, I’ve been digging a bit more. It’s sounding like the boyfriend is NOT missing. He’s just not cooperating with the family. He is allegedly married or in another LTR. He may be a postal worker as well.


This was also my thinking when I first saw the story, I hope she is found safe. Statistics normally show the father of the unborn child have something to do with it.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 19, 2018)

Reads the updates. Remembers BWs matricide rates. 

What a mess. I hope she is found and its not as its looking.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 19, 2018)

This is the boyfriend/baby daddy’s Facebook 
https://m.facebook.com/josh.simmons.71?ref=content_filter


----------



## nysister (Oct 20, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> This is the boyfriend/baby daddy’s Facebook
> https://m.facebook.com/josh.simmons.71?ref=content_filter



Oh. Kind of as expected.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 22, 2018)

I hope she is found and that she does not end up as Black Girl Tragic but like others have said, it aint looking goo.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 22, 2018)

The police have finally announced that they suspect foul play.


----------



## Nikkiluv254 (Oct 23, 2018)

$10 says that he bd is somehow involved.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> The police have finally announced that they suspect foul play.



Do you have an updated link ?

ETA, Never mind I found it.


----------



## nysister (Nov 17, 2018)

Has anyone seen a recent update?

The latest news I see is from a month ago.


----------



## Laela (Nov 26, 2018)

The Dad was on the air Nov 9 but nothing new (besides, he was  a bit rude to the staff)

I pray the family gets some answers, and some closure.




nysister said:


> Has anyone seen a recent update?
> 
> The latest news I see is from a month ago.


----------



## nysister (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you @Laela


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 30, 2018)

This is so sad. I live in Chicago and have seen her posters up anytime I go to the post office, at a lot of libraries in Black neighborhoods too. It’s so sad.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 1, 2019)

This woman is still missing. I went looking for an update, and saw that they are now trying to find the boyfriend (again) because he moved and vanished. He should have been treated as a serious suspect from the beginning.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 1, 2019)

I was hoping this was an update (someone arrested, thrown under the jail, etc)


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 1, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> I was hoping this was an update (someone arrested, thrown under the jail, etc)



I wish that were the case. The update as of today is that they’ve let the suspects get away.

I ended up kinda falling down the rabbit hole and watching some psychic medium videos on this. They all say she’s passed on. I hope that’s not true. Two seemed really convincing, but one lady was using an EVP app, which I think is BS.


----------



## nysister (Feb 1, 2019)

This says a lot right here. I don't doubt it was him.



Theresamonet said:


> This woman is still missing. I went looking for an update, and saw that they are now trying to find the boyfriend (again) because he moved and vanished. He should have been treated as a serious suspect from the beginning.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 1, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I wish that were the case. The update as of today is that they’ve let the suspects get away.
> 
> I ended up kinda falling down the rabbit hole and watching some psychic medium videos on this. They all say she’s passed on. I hope that’s not true. Two seemed really convincing, but one lady was using an EVP app, which I think is BS.



This is so frustrating that they took so long to go after the guy that now he is in the wind. smh.

It reminds me of story here in Jax.

There is highschool girl here that was reported missing in mid Dec. First day was reported as simply missing, then updated to missing and pregnant. A few days later alive, but ran away to the home of a different family member.  That was later reported to be a lie by someone in the immediate family and updated to no she is still missing.

A week or so ago, they arrested her uncle for an old warrant for sexual battery on another teen girl and only yesterday was it reported that he being considered a lead suspect as he may be the father of the baby.

It made me so mad that it took so long to even consider him or push back harder at whatever information he fed them.

If that guy wanted to run, he would've had plenty of time to do so. How does a guy with active warrants living in the same house with the missing girl, not be considered the prime suspect??

https://www.jacksonville.com/news/2...now-suspect-in-her-jacksonville-disappearance


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 1, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I wish that were the case. The update as of today is that they’ve let the suspects get away.
> 
> I ended up kinda falling down the rabbit hole and watching some psychic medium videos on this. They all say she’s passed on. I hope that’s not true. Two seemed really convincing, but one lady was using an EVP app, which I think is BS.


I would be amazaed if they found her alive.  I’d be beyond angry if I were her family


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 1, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I would be amazaed if they found her alive.  I’d be beyond angry if I were her family



In the beginning her mom and sister were talking about how they don’t think he’s involved. They were actually upset about how he and his family were being treated by the public. If he turns out to be the one who did something to her, they should be a bit angry with themselves too. They seemed to be or have been fond of him, so they were protecting this man instead of leaving no stone unturned to find their daughter/sister.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Feb 4, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> This is so frustrating that they took so long to go after the guy that now he is in the wind. smh.
> 
> It reminds me of story here in Jax.
> 
> ...



I hadn't heard about that case.

I think that investigators might have a feeling about 'whodunit' but they need evidence to arrest the person.  Often family members are seeking to 'protect' family members reputations and either do not divulge critical information or lie to the police.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2019)

smh


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 4, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I hadn't heard about that case.
> 
> I think that investigators might have a feeling about 'whodunit' but they need evidence to arrest the person.  Often family members are seeking to 'protect' family members reputations and either do not divulge critical information or lie to the police.



I get it in theory, but I hate that it gives men the chance to get away or close any holes that could point to them.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 5, 2021)

Still Missing


----------



## Kanky (Oct 6, 2021)

From this and the Gabby Petito case I have learned that if a man murders a woman, hides the body well and refuses to answer questions then he can probably get away with it. The police don’t seem to really do much to catch people who don’t confess.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 6, 2021)

Kanky said:


> From this and the Gabby Petito case I have learned that if a man murders a woman, hides the body well and refuses to answer questions then he can probably get away with it. The police don’t seem to really do much to catch people who don’t confess.



That’s really with most crimes that don’t involve a paper trail. If people just didn’t talk to the police at all, many could get away with literal murder. Murder requires the highest burden of proof for conviction, and the police rely heavily on people just telling on  themselves. If they have no murder weapon, no witnesses, no confession, then they have nothing. Erratic and suspicious behavior doesn’t matter without one of those 3 things.


----------

